# Tapered Adapter



## SX01 (15. März 2013)

Erledigt


----------



## sundancer (16. März 2013)

Dir ist schon klar, dass diese Adapter je nach Steuersatzhersteller unterschiedlich sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (16. März 2013)

sundancer schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass diese Adapter je nach Steuersatzhersteller unterschiedlich sind?



Dir ist schon klar das Du Müll erzählst? Innen 1 1/8 und aussen 1.5 sind nichts Herstellerspezifisches.

Ich würde den normalen 1.5 Steuersatz nehmen, und dazu einen Reduzierkonus:

http://r2-bike.com/Tune-adapter-Gabelkonus-fork-conversion


----------



## sundancer (16. März 2013)

Das stimmt nur bedingt! Es richtet sich nach den im Steuersatz verbauten Lagern und den Winkeln fuer die Lagerpassung. Bei dem von dir gezeigten Artikel stehen die kompatiblen Maße unter dem Punkt Kompatibilitaet. Wenn das nicht zusammen passt, laufen die Lager nicht richtig. Nicht umsonst bieten namhafte Hersteller wie z.B. ChrisKing oder Reset eigene Konverterkits an.
Ich erzaehle keinen Muell!


----------



## TigersClaw (16. März 2013)

Die Steuersatzadapter kommen zwischen Steuerrohr und Steuersatz, und dort sind die Masse genormt. Natürlich erzählst Du Müll.


----------



## ulf82 (16. März 2013)

Das Teil was du da oben gezeigt hast wird in ein 1.5 Steuerrohr eingepresst um es für den Einsatz einer normalen 1 1/8 Steuersatzschale zu reduzieren. Funktioniert, hatte ich auch mal verbaut ,hat aber den Nachteil das du sowohl den Adapter wie auch nen einzelnen unteren Steuersatz benötigst und du nicht die wesentlich robusteren Lager des unteren 1.5 Steuersatz nutzen kannst (vom Gewicht ganz zu schweigen). Für die meisten Steuersätze gibt es Umbaukits bei denen du in der Regel nur den Steuersatzkonus ( das Teil vom Steuersatz das auf  auf die Gabel gepresst wird) austauschen musst. Ist billiger, leichter und stabiler. Um was für einen Steuersatz handelt es sich denn?


----------



## ulf82 (16. März 2013)

Der TUNE Gabelkonus 1.5 zu 1 1/8" Conversion könnte passen falls es sich um einen Industriegelagerten Steuersatz mit den passenden Lagern handelt. Falls du das untere Industrielager ohne viel Mühe ausgebaut bekommst schau doch mal drauf. Die Bezeichnung der Lager teilweise auch die Winkel könnten aussen auf der Lauffläche aufgedruckt sein (ist bei mir jedenfalls so).


----------



## ulf82 (16. März 2013)

Seh gerade das das oben gezeigte Teil wohl doch auf den Schaft gepresst wird um dann den orginalen 1.5 Konusring draufzupressen. Ändert denk ich mal aber nichts dran das das Teil viel zu schwer und zu teuer für eine Bastellösung ist.


----------



## jatschek (16. März 2013)

Der Adapter aus Post 1 kostet keine 10 Euro, teuer ist also relativ.

Den gibt es z.b. von Hope. Schau mal bei go-cycle.de oder ähnlichen Shops. Hab den auch  bei mir verbaut, weiß nur nicht mehr in welchem Shop ich den geordert habe.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. März 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Steuersatzadapter kommen zwischen Steuerrohr und Steuersatz, und dort sind die Masse genormt. Natürlich erzählst Du Müll.



Die Masse ja, aber nicht die Winkel....da ist nix genormt. Mach Dich mal schlau und red selber lieber keinen pauschalen Müll. Es gibt einfach verschiedene Abmessungen und Winkel (36/45°) bei Steuersätzen.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. März 2013)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Die Masse ja, aber nicht die Winkel....da ist nix genormt. Mach Dich mal schlau und red selber lieber keinen pauschalen Müll. Es gibt einfach verschiedene Abmessungen und Winkel (36/45°) bei Steuersätzen.



Was denn für einen Winkel? Der Adapter steckt im Rahmen, im Adapter der Steuersatz. Die Winkel sind doch ********gal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SX01 (16. März 2013)

habe mir dieses teil bestellt http://www.ebay.de/itm/Federgabel-A...064129592?clk_rvr_id=459297635248&mfe=sidebar  soweit so gut.aber die auflagefläche von meiner 1 1/8 gabelkrone ist zu klein.die auf dem bild wo der schwarze ring draufliegt ist grösser.also müsste ich doch so ein teil haben wo aussen noch ein ring dran ist um die auflagefläche für den schwarzen ring zu vergrössern.(BILD)


----------



## tom194 (16. März 2013)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<hi,
habe bei mir im Canyon ein cane Creek unterteil verbaut da ich auch eine gabel mit 1 1/8 steuerrohr verbaut habe und es für tapered gabel vorgesehen ist da gibt es verschiedene größen must halt dein lager unten mal nachmessen meins hatte ein innenmaß von 52 mm



und hier der Link zu Hibike
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...3d/s/Cane-Creek-40-Steuersatz-Integrated.html


----------



## SX01 (16. März 2013)

ich habe ein cane creek steuersatz drin habe vergessen das dabei zu schreiben


----------



## tom194 (16. März 2013)

ist es ein Integriertes Lager ??? ich habe bei mir eins und habe nur das obere teil vom dem Unterteil gebraucht das habe ich au die gabel gemacht ich weis ja nicht ob Du es weist was diese Bezeichnung bedeutet 52/30 also 30 für 1 1/8 Schaft und 52/40 für tapered Schaft
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...reek-110-Steuersatz-Unterteil-Integrated.html

habe diesen gekaut Position 2  ist halt teurer wie den den ich vorher gepostet habe aber konnte nicht warten


----------



## SX01 (17. März 2013)

Cane Creek  VP-A45AC2   steht drauf


----------



## SX01 (17. März 2013)

tom194 schrieb:


> ist es ein Integriertes Lager ??? ich habe bei mir eins und habe nur das obere teil vom dem Unterteil gebraucht das habe ich au die gabel gemacht ich weis ja nicht ob Du es weist was diese Bezeichnung bedeutet 52/30 also 30 für 1 1/8 Schaft und 52/40 für tapered Schaft
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...reek-110-Steuersatz-Unterteil-Integrated.html
> 
> habe diesen gekaut Position 2  ist halt teurer wie den den ich vorher gepostet habe aber konnte nicht warten






hallo habe das lager rausgenommen da steht drauf

MH -P16 (52x7x45)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom194 (17. März 2013)

Hi 
also wenn das maß 52 drauf steht dann müsste das das innenmaß deines Steuerrohres am rahmen sein so wie bei meinem rahmen also musste das teil was ich dir per bild geschickt habe passen 
Du müsstes dann 52/30 als unterteil kaufen so wie ich es gemacht habe da braucht man zwar nur das obere Teil des Steuerteiles aber das innenlager geht sowieso eh schwer raus und wenn dann auch kaputt.


----------



## SX01 (17. März 2013)

dann müsste ich von diesem teil das obere abmachen?


----------



## tom194 (18. März 2013)

ja 
das obere kommt auf den Gabelschaft und fertig das untere kannste aufheben wenn das vorhandene defekt ist 
musste halt nur umgedreht sehen nicht wie auf den Bild da ja das lager unten im rahmen ist und das blaue ist ne Dichtund die ist aber fset dran

gruß


----------



## SX01 (18. März 2013)

tom194 schrieb:


> ja
> das obere kommt auf den Gabelschaft und fertig das untere kannste aufheben wenn das vorhandene defekt ist
> musste halt nur umgedreht sehen nicht wie auf den Bild da ja das lager unten im rahmen ist und das blaue ist ne Dichtund die ist aber fset dran
> 
> und da lege ich meine konusplatte drauf ?


----------



## tom194 (18. März 2013)

nein
Du machst das was auf dem Bild oben ist also das schwarze auf dem gabelschaft und das passt auf Dein lager was schon im rahmen ist daslager selbst brauchst Du ja nicht montieren da deins ja schon das gleiche ist was schon verbaut ist es gibt halt die platte nicht einzeln nur mit lager ich kann ja mal einbild von meinem machen


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. März 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Was denn für einen Winkel? Der Adapter steckt im Rahmen, im Adapter der Steuersatz. Die Winkel sind doch ********gal.



ist eben nicht sch+++++++ weil bei den unterschiedlichen Anbietern genau NIX Standard ist (z.B. Hope, Acros, FSA). Einfach mal die Augen aufmachen und vergleichen!


----------



## tom194 (18. März 2013)

Hier Bilder vom Eingebauten oberteil um eine gabel mit 1 1/8 Steuerror im rahmen mit Tapered Lager zu fahren Adapter und Lager von Cane Greek







http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...reek-110-Steuersatz-Unterteil-Integrated.html
würde aber den nehmen wie schon gesagt den habe ich ist teurer wie der andere passt aber auf jeden fall und ist was haltbares also der mit der Bezeichnung 52/30

gruß


----------



## SX01 (18. März 2013)

es gibt 2 stück   21,90 euro oder den für 32,90 euro


----------



## tom194 (18. März 2013)

also ich habe den für 32,90 der passt auf jeden Fall zu den anderen kann ich nicht sagen ob der zu 100% passt


----------



## SX01 (18. März 2013)

ok werde das andere teil zurücksenden und wenn das geld gutgeschrieben ist werde ich bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SX01 (18. März 2013)

tom194 schrieb:


> also ich habe den für 32,90 der passt auf jeden Fall zu den anderen kann ich nicht sagen ob der zu 100% passt





würde dieser aus dem forum auch passen
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/136681-xlc-reduziersteuersatz-neu


----------



## tom194 (18. März 2013)

Mmhhh
also noch mal Nachgefragt ist bei Deinem Rahmen unten ein integrierter Steuersatz oder ist erst eine Lagerschale eingeschlagen und dann das Lager ? Was für ein Rahmen hast Du ind kannst Du mal ein Bild machen
Also den Xlc würde ich nicht kaufen erstens ist er ja mit 50 teurer als der von Cane Greek und Du hast doch schon ein Steuersatz Du brauchst doch nur für unten eine verjüngung


----------



## tom194 (18. März 2013)

SX01 schrieb:


> ok werde das andere teil zurücksenden und wenn das geld gutgeschrieben ist werde ich bestellen.



Hast Du schon das eine Teil bei hibike Bestellt der für knapp 22 ? Wenn er passt ist doch alles Ok


----------



## SX01 (20. März 2013)

habe so einen verbaut,ein händler in der nähe hatte einen vorrätig,dieser ist ohne den schlitz.passt top denke kann nichts passieren


8euro


----------



## BananaCrewRider (12. Oktober 2017)

SX01 schrieb:


> Suche günstig so einen Adapter von Tapered 1,5zoll auf 1 1/8zoll



Hier ist ein billiger
https://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart.../Gabelkonusadapter-fuer-1-18-Zoll-Gabeln.html


----------



## saturno (12. Oktober 2017)

BananaCrewRider schrieb:


> Hier ist ein billiger
> https://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart.../Gabelkonusadapter-fuer-1-18-Zoll-Gabeln.html




na ja, nach 4 jahren ist der preisverfall schon hoch

du hats den totengräberaward der woche gewonnen


----------

